# Swelling in 2 year olds belly button



## kirsty5 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi Nic

Hope you're well. 

I just wanted to ask you about my little boy - I've noticed that at the top of his belly button there is a lump/swelling. It's not noticeable when he's laying down but when he's stood up straight you can see it and when he sticks his tummy out or coughs or cries it's very noticeable. It's not sore or bothering him. It's not a hard lump, more a swelling really. 

Dr google (I know!) keeps coming up with umbilical hernia but I think from reading they're born with these? Is this the kind of thing that just appears at 2 years old?? I'm not really sure what else it could be. I should probably make a docs appointment but ours work on a triage for emergency basis and it doesn't feel like one! Or I can forward book one for January which I'll do but thought I'd turn to trusty ff first!

Thanks on advance. 

Kirsty


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Kirsty, it does sound like a hernia, which may well have been there all along but just got a little bigger so it's just become noticeable, I would say that providing it's not sore and the size doesn't dramatically increase then just go with a planned gp appointment, if you are concerned about it at all then get seen earlier

Nic
Xx


----------



## kirsty5 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks so much Nic. I've tried to forward book an appointment today but it's the end of January so they've told me to triage one which is fine. It's getting slightly more noticible as time goes on so I shall go and get it checked out. Do you know if they tend to do anything about them or can they be left if not causing any issues? Congrats on your lo btw! Hope you're settling in to being a mummy. X


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Hun, I love it!! I would think that your go would refer you to a surgeon and they may be able to give you more info on whether they will operate, it's really hard for me to say as I haven't seen it  so wouldn't like to give you the wrong info 

Nic
Xx


----------

